# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Βελόνα για Sherton

## Sotos_ster

Καλησπέρα ξέρετε αν υπάρχει βελόνα για πικαπ sherton η αν ταιριάζει από αλλο πικαπ ;

----------


## Karny

Παίρνεις καινούργια κεφαλή με βελόνα
Διαβάζεις τα χαρακτηριστικά της κεφαλοβελόνας και βρίσκεις το tracking force πχ 1,5-2g
Βρίσκεις μια ζυγαριά ακριβείας για βελόνες (υπάρχει με 5-10€), ζυγίζεις και ρυθμίζεις το αντίβαρο μέχρι να πετύχεις το σωστό βάρος
Πάνω κάτω αυτή είναι η διαδικασία και ξεμπέρδεψες..κοίτα για καμιά audio technica για πιο οικονομικά

----------

